# Mini Add a Battery Kit



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Why do you feel you need an extra battery with a 40hp outboard? What accessories are you running or planning on adding? I have one battery.


----------



## revenuer95b (Jul 3, 2015)

I hope to have a trolling motor that would be the biggest drain. A smaller gps sonar unit. If I run some flounder lights I would like to be able to have a separate battery to run it all. I guess that's a new survey how many run one or two batteries?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I won't rig a skiff without two batteries and the proper switching setup - but it's been years since I ran a microskiff... My old 17' Maverick is in hard service as a guide skiff so I'm a bit careful how it's set up.. Just a few weeks ago I finally bit the bullet and added a troller to my skiff (I worked out of it for the last 20 years without one....) so I had to go to a 24 volt system that required a third battery, a PowerMania onboard charger and a 60amp breaker...

Many that run micros don't feel the need for a second battery - let's hope that all of those rigs are easy to pull start - and not 30 miles into the backcountry with a dead battery and a motor that needs some juice to start...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> I won't rig a skiff without two batteries and the proper switching setup - but it's been years since I ran a microskiff... My old 17' Maverick is in hard service as a guide skiff so I'm a bit careful how it's set up.. Just a few weeks ago I finally bit the bullet and added a troller to my skiff (I worked out of it for the last 20 years without one....) so I had to go to a 24 volt system that required a third battery, a PowerMania onboard charger and a 60amp breaker...
> 
> Many that run micros don't feel the need for a second battery - let's hope that all of those rigs are easy to pull start - and not 30 miles into the backcountry with a dead battery and a motor that needs some juice to start...


Four pound Noco Genius Lithium Jump Pack that holds a charge for two years.


----------



## revenuer95b (Jul 3, 2015)

Well I don't know if I would ever be that far off the beaten path, but I like the insurance of two batteries. I am unsure how exactly it needs to be set up. The outboard doesn't have a pull start. The deep cycle battery I am getting has at least 650 cc amps. I order a starting battery but if I can do without it that saves me some weight.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Get a small lithium PWC battery from Advance Auto for starting your engine. 
They weigh like 6lbs.

Use the weight savings to get a better trolling battery.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike C said:


> Get a small lithium PWC battery from Advance Auto for starting your engine.
> They weigh like 6lbs.
> 
> Use the weight savings to get a better trolling battery.


4 pounds


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I stand corrected sir!
Yep, four pounds.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike C said:


> I stand corrected sir!
> Yep, four pounds.
> View attachment 81780


Mine is sitting right here with my Perko battery switch, bus bars and waiting on wire that will be here tomorrow.


----------



## revenuer95b (Jul 3, 2015)

So I am getting ready to wire things up I have 10 ft or so to run from the house to the switch. The starting battery is a short run to the motor or switch. As of now I have 4awg. Is that sufficient from the House to ACR to about the same disatnce?. Is 4 awg good from the switch/ACR to starting battery? IS 6awg good from the Switch the fuse panel?


----------

